# 2 Blue Marlin headed to the OBBC Weigh Dock



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Both Rise Up and Ono Ocean will be bringing blue marlin to the scales tonight at The Wharf at in Orange Beach. Scales open at 6:00


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Any clue when they'll arrive?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

Probably 7:00ish? is a guess...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

All good. I was thinking about taking the family out there when I saw this post. None of us have ever seen fish that big in person.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Me neither WAReilly. An A/C contractor in Albany I think his name was Red Carr won a tournament a few yrs. back out of PC caught a FL record blue marlin 1,100-1,200 lbs. He won a bunch of money too. Seems like it was over 1/2 million. A month or two after someone caught one bigger.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

It's actually a really good time out here right now. It's set up very well. 424.4 lb marlin was weighed in a bit ago. Good for 2nd now. 1st is at 504 lbs I believe. I'm not sure how many boats are still out.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Ono Ocean landed the 424 lb marlin.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

A friend sent me pictures of the weight in , very nice Blues ! :thumbup:


----------

